# tyre deals, any around



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

Are there any good tyre deals out there at the moment.

225/65/16CP 112Q

what do you think of Kumho tyres any good ?


john


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

bump !!!!!!


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

anyone ?


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Don't know of any particular deals, but suggest to have a look at E-Tyres (just google them) or black circles to see if any good prices are around. At the very least it will give you a reference point. Cheers


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Can't help with deals on tyres, they are bloody expensive here in France but on the question of Khumo tyres I posted this in 2004 Click Just my opinions and findings, there have been quite a few threads over the years relating to tyre choice, try searching (never the easiest on here!) you will find a wealth of opinions as always they are normally just that, laced with some facts.


----------

